# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Terrarium Plants, Breeding Insects, Frog Supplies

## njunker89

Looking for great sites with lots of terrarium plants and supplies

Looking for a site that sells  breed feeder insects kicks and etc.

Also, looking for a site that has a lot of frog supplies



* Would like a long list of helpful links that you guy might have handy

----------


## Lynn

personal favorites ----------not in any particular order of preference  :Wink: 

Rain Forest Junky's

Welcome! You have discovered Black Jungle Terrarium Supply - The Natural Choice!!

https://www.joshsfrogs.com/

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Live Plants Menu

Home Page - Dendrobati

https://www.facebook.com/FrogWhisperer

Home | Understory Enterprises

https://www.genesisexotics.com/

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Www.glassboxtropicals.com

Www.stevesleaves.com

Www.violetbarn.com 

Www.andysorchids.com

Those should get you started as well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

